

The web2py book is out at Wiley.com  - mdipierro
http://he-cda.wiley.com/WileyCDA/Section/id-321954.html

======
mdipierro
Here is the table of content and some sample chapters:
[http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/examples/static/web2py_manual_cut....](http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/examples/static/web2py_manual_cut.pdf)

